# Canwell show - badly njured rider



## Frumpoon (12 August 2012)

I was wondering if anybody who attended knew what the news was for the poor lady who badly injured during the stunt show?


----------



## JCWHITE (12 August 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Onemorefling (12 August 2012)

From what i heard from word of mouth the rider had minor Swelling on her brain. She's allowed out of hospital today, the horse seems fine too.


----------



## mga4ever (13 August 2012)

Which stunt group does she ride for?


----------



## Onemorefling (13 August 2012)

Rockin horses


----------



## JCWHITE (13 August 2012)

Thanks you for the update, a friend was in the crowd and said how bad the accident appeared to be.


----------



## mga4ever (13 August 2012)

Thank you. Have friends in blazing saddles. Hope all concerned make a full recovery.


----------



## DuckToller (14 August 2012)

Can anyone tell me what happened?  I think it might be someone I know from Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Onemorefling (14 August 2012)

Two of the riders were doing a stunt where then lean over to pick hats up off the floor, they collided and the lady's horse fell and rolled onto her. But go back up and ran off whilst she was still strapped on the saddle


----------



## DuckToller (14 August 2012)

Oh good lord, that sounds horrendous.  It is actually someone I know, her mum posted to say she is still in hospital, with swelling on the brain.


----------



## mga4ever (15 August 2012)

I am getting confused messages as people are saying it was rockin horses doing the display but others saying it is Amy from blazing saddles that has been injured.


----------



## Cuffey (15 August 2012)

Frumpoon said:



			I was wondering if anybody who attended knew what the news was for the poor lady who badly injured during the stunt show?
		
Click to expand...

On Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/BlazingStunts
Injured lady is Amy Woodward


''Amy has asked me to thank the hundreds of people who have sent her messages following her accident on Saturday. She is still in the Neurological HDU at Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham. She is able to read the messages but not able to respond to them all ... her injuries are significant but she is in the best place possible! I will post undates regularly on here .... Once again ..thank you everyone for your concern!''


----------



## DuckToller (15 August 2012)

Amy was riding with Rockin' Horses.


----------

